# London



## Francheska (Apr 2, 2008)

It should' be only the Brits who get to enjoy this history-filled and bustling metropolis. You may think of London as an expensive city - and in absolute terms, it is. Yet for those visiting from other parts of the world, the global credit crunch has brought good news: a week pound, lots of sales and cheaper hotel room rates.

As well as now being better value to stay in and get to, London can make a great destination for single's, couple's or family city break, thanks to attractions that can keep a smile on the family's face without inducing tears once the bank statement arrives. Some of these attractions are permanently free, such as all major museums, while others are temporary.

http://www.dubaichronicle.com/life/travel/london-for-emiratis-and-local-expats-32289


----------



## Francheska (Apr 2, 2008)

London is packed full of art galleries, too plentiful to list. The biggest and best include the Tate Modern, one of four Tate galleries in the capital. It is located near Novotel London Waterloo and Novotel London Paddington. The Modern permanently houses hundreds of pieces of modern art and illustrations, and from 30 September 2010 until 16 January 2011 will be holding an exhibition of works by the celebrated French artist Paul Gaugin. Part of the appeal of visiting the Tate Modern is walking across the Thames on the Millennium Bridge, which is very near to Mercure London City Bankside and the Novotel London City South. This famous pedestrian bridge began life rather infamously. The winning design of a competition to design a bridge for the year 2000, it swayed as people walked over it and had to be redesigned to stop motion sickness. Thankfully, the modifications worked and now the bridge is one of the best places from which to view London, as its cables dip below the deck at midspan to provide unimpeded views.


----------



## mazhulka (Jul 2, 2010)

With an unprecedented number of architectural exhibitions, talks, debates, tours and events taking place across the city, London has proven that it treats architecture seriously.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

As far as costs go my advice would be to stay in a hotel/B&B on the outskirts of London somewhere like uxbridge, still connected to the underground network so transport won't cost you anything more and you should be able to get a decent room for £20-30 a night.


----------



## CharlesAllkott (Jul 6, 2010)

Very good information shared by you, It was worth reading all that. I would like to say that, all the places have their own beauty and it has its own way, It is very good to know and even adopt the other cultures. The photographs were really awesome especially the last one.


----------

